# BEST Website for MAC GAMES: Vote Now !



## medieval (May 30, 2003)

What is your favourite website(s) for Mac Games ?
Give a reason why you like it if you can.
Please add what genre you like, FPS, RPG etc..

(We can all share from you experiance !)


----------



## Perseus (Jun 4, 2003)

I enjoy www.insidemacgames.com

Great news section, reviews, pics etc. I am an FPS freak, but I love games like Myst. I am also equally into emulation. 

The best mac site for emulation (Atari, NES, Intellivision, all those great systems  ) is www.emulation.net

-Perseus


----------



## nb3004 (Jun 4, 2003)

there really arent that many Mac game sites out there, but i would have to say the www.insidemacgames.com is the best for game news and daily type stuff also www.macgamer.com has some interesting articles even though it isnt updated as much as IMG


----------



## jimbo61 (Jun 4, 2003)

insidemacgames.com is a great site! updated everyday, which is great!


----------



## StarBuck (Jun 4, 2003)

http://www.macgames.co.uk

Got to support the home crowd : )


----------



## Arden (Jun 4, 2003)

I don't use Mac game websites much, but the one I use most often is www.gamedb.com.


----------



## Gogo (Jun 4, 2003)

Hmm, I'm pretty equally divided between InsideMacGames and MacGamer.com.  They're both good, although Tuncer & IMG get kudos for being the original.  I'm a fan of FPS, RPG, emulation, resource-based strategy games (WarCraft, etc.), non-resource-based strategy (the Myth series), and any game based on the Marathon series (which is an FPS with a storyline and real puzzles)


----------



## habilis (Jun 5, 2003)

www.macgamefiles.com is the best for downloading new demos and it's affiliate with forums www.insidemacgames.com.


----------



## Trip (Jun 5, 2003)

For fun reviews and great insults to people that are against Macintosh I choose Utterer.com. I'm against any game site that has a link to FilePlanet.com, and you should too. But I also enjoy ign.com although they don't update too often.


----------



## Arden (Jun 5, 2003)

Utterer!!!  I know him!

Well, sort of.  I've spoken with him many times on Gameranger.

Well, sort of.  We've been on at the same time.  I haven't used GR in so long though...

That's another thing:  If you're at all serious about gaming on the Mac, you practically _have_ to download Gameranger.  It's an awesome program created by a Mac gamer, specifically for Mac gamers, to chat and connect to multiplayer games.  Lots of popular (and less popular) Mac games support it, probably over a hundred by now, and it's incredibly easy to use.


----------

